# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Snow in St. Martin

## JEK

Screen Shot 2013-06-15 at 10.19.09 AM.jpg

----------


## NHDiane

Gee, I'm shocked....

----------


## BBT

Wow the last island I would think to have drugs. Such a shame..

----------


## KevinS

En route to Europe.  The ketch was boarded in international waters, and brought to St Martin for further investigation.  406kg of cocaine (est. €25M street price) was found, primarily hidden in fuel cans.

----------


## andynap

It's funny how some jump to unfounded conclusions. St. Martin= cocaine

----------


## MartinS

There was 725kg on board, so it is snowing in St. Martin after all......

----------


## NHDiane

Don't jump to conclusions Martin!  Are you sure??  :evil:

----------


## andynap

Read Kevin's post again.

----------


## NHDiane

Wow, you're fast this morning!

----------


## andynap

The string is short-  :Happy-To-Mad:

----------


## NHDiane

> The string is short-



 :Devil Laughing:

----------

